# FSU / Auburn avatar betting thread.



## Rebel Yell (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm just gonna go ahead and put this out there.  Anyone that wants to get in is welcome.

Straight up bet, you wear the other teams National Champs avatar for two months, plus the first 2 weeks of next season.

Betting against the spread, you wear it for 3 months, plus the first 3 weeks of next season.

After the game, I'll start a thread just for showing off your new colors.  Losers must check in weekly to that thread to make sure everyone sees you lost.


Any takers?


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Dec 9, 2013)

I normally let Jenn take a break for a few months anyhow, so I'm willing.  A forum full of garnet & gold will make for a festive start to 2014!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 9, 2013)

I've been waiting on one of you FSU boys to throw this out. You should have no shortage of takers by what I have been reading today. Some have said, "if they were a betting man" they would bet the farm.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Dec 9, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> I've been waiting on one of you FSU boys to throw this out. You should have no shortage of takers by what I have been reading today. Some have said, "if they were a betting man" they would bet the farm.



They're much slower to bet their avatars than they are their farms it seems.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 9, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> They're much slower to bet their avatars than they are their farms it seems.



I think if Auburn loses, to be nice, you should have them all put Jenn up...then we all win.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Why not do an in general avatar where you put up your opponents if you lose. Wear it until  signing day.might  see some Nebraska, Oklahoma and Ole Miss colors round here.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Dec 9, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I think if Auburn loses, to be nice, you should have them all put Jenn up...then we all win.



After hearing about how great Aubbie is for the next 4 weeks, I have no plans to show mercy.   

Jenn will remain safely in My Documents until she's ready to come out next fall.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 9, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Why not do an in general avatar where you put up your opponents if you loose. Wear it until  signing day.ight see some Nebraska, Oklahoma and Ole Miss colors round here.



Drunk?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Drunk?



I phone.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I think if Auburn loses, to be nice, you should have them all put Jenn up...then we all win.



This....But only if we get the pics from Brett Favre.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## tcward (Dec 9, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I think if Auburn loses, to be nice, you should have them all put Jenn up...then we all win.



This^^


----------



## tcward (Dec 9, 2013)

I think some of these bammers who have become barners for this game should join in......


----------



## weagle (Dec 9, 2013)

Just so you don't think I'm ignoring the offer: I don't do Avatar bets.  I was a proud Auburn fan when we won the National Championship in 2010 and also in 2012 when we gambled, crashed and burned.  I'll be a proud Auburn fan win or lose against FSU.  I won't be a FSU fan either way so I won't have a  FSU avatar.


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 9, 2013)

WEAGLE, That's the way I feel. I believe we will win, but I have no interest in some of these fans using my avatar.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 9, 2013)

orange and blue through and through.........win or lose.....ill be an Auburn fan till the day i die....i dont make bets or predictions.........the scoreboard takes care of that.

the 180 from 2012......way i see it.....we have already won.


----------



## WickedTider (Dec 10, 2013)

I know one Barner that won't put their avatar on the line. He's good about offering lipservice but that's about it. 
If Bama was in the game I would be all in. ha ha


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 10, 2013)

What does it matter if y'all just know y'all will win with such superior talent and coaching?


----------



## weagle (Dec 10, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> What does it matter if y'all just know y'all will win with such superior talent and coaching?



Has anyone said Auburn has superior coaching and talent?
Anyone?
Anyone?

Actually on paper Auburn doesn't stand a chance against FSU.   We have first year Head Coach and coaching staff, a first year starter at QB, a Defense with no credible linebackers and freshmen playing a ton of snaps against FSU with a well extablished coaching staff, a Heisman trophy winner at QB, NFL caliber players all over both sides of the ball.

The NC game should be a cake walk FSU.  

Fortunately Auburn's players don't seem to understand that they should just give up and let the better team win.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> What does it matter if y'all just know y'all will win with such superior talent and coaching?



Most of the folks that think that are the "new" Auburn fans and Sec homers whose team isn't in the game.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 10, 2013)

Have fun boys...win or lose, nobody takes the scalp of the Alphachief!  GO NOLES!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 10, 2013)

weagle said:


> Has anyone said Auburn has superior coaching and talent?
> Anyone?
> Anyone?
> 
> ...



I'm sorry,  I should have just said because SEC.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 10, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> Most of the folks that think that are the "new" Auburn fans and Sec homers whose team isn't in the game.



The bet isn't just for Auburn fans, and you're right.  It's not really the Auburn fans, but the SEC fans that are doing most of the barking.


----------



## ButcherTony (Dec 10, 2013)

i cant...done lost one


----------



## weagle (Dec 10, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> I'm sorry,  I should have just said because SEC.



Ok, I get it now.


----------



## chadair (Dec 10, 2013)

never thought the Auburn fans were a bunch of pansies!!  come on guys, if y'all lose, u have to keep a clown pic up for a bit 

everyone loves Renegade and Chief


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 10, 2013)

chadair said:


> never thought the Auburn fans were a bunch of pansies!!  come on guys, if y'all lose, u have to keep a clown pic up for a bit
> 
> everyone loves Renegade and Chief



They'll get back to you after they clear it with the chief poser.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 10, 2013)

chadair said:


> never thought the Auburn fans were a bunch of pansies!!  come on guys, if y'all lose, u have to keep a clown pic up for a bit
> 
> everyone loves Renegade and Chief


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll do it.


----------



## chadair (Dec 10, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


>





wait...................................


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 10, 2013)

wareagle5.0 said:


> I'll do it.



Straight up or with the points.  You can wait til closer to game time, since the line will change.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


>


----------



## Tideup (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't post much, mostly just read.
I am Ga. Bulldog thru and thru, I HATE Auburn and will never be able to pull for them to win anything! 
The Barners won't bet you because they are afraid the horse shoe will fall out of their butt before they get to Pasedena.

Go 'Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2013)

Tideup said:


> I don't post much,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But when you do you are 100% correct.  

Go Noles!!


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Dec 10, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Straight up or with the points.  You can wait til closer to game time, since the line will change.



Strait up.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jan 7, 2014)

wareagle5.0 said:


> I'll do it.





wareagle5.0 said:


> Strait up.



Ahem...

This one should work fine...


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jan 7, 2014)

Am i the only sucker who did this dumb bet?


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 7, 2014)

That's funny ^


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2014)

wareagle5.0 said:


> Am i the only sucker who did this dumb bet?



Yep 

Don't worry its only for a couple months...Nice Avatar.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jan 8, 2014)

wareagle5.0 said:


> Am i the only sucker who did this dumb bet?





That is one good lookin avatar!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2014)

wareagle5.0 said:


> Am i the only sucker who did this dumb bet?



You were nearly the genius of the board.  Congrats on a great game.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jan 8, 2014)

oh well, it don't hurt too bad to get beat by a dang good team.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ok heres my post for this week. Guess ill just put them here since im the only one who bet. No need to start a special thread for lil ole me.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2014)

wareagle5.0 said:


> Ok heres my post for this week. Guess ill just put them here since im the only one who bet. No need to start a special thread for lil ole me.



That's a good looking avatar. Too bad a few more didn't take the bet.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jan 14, 2014)

I keep hearing that. I just dont see the beauty though.


----------



## huntin4bucks (Jan 18, 2014)

tideup? ummmm who won in auburn this year , uga or auburn, yall best be glad our players have a heart and let yall catch up in the 3 rd qtr. now we will come to uga this year and do it again this time we will play to shame yall again . next time tell ur players to listen to the coach when he says bat the ball down, if they would've just listened , but oh well call it horseshoe or what , but we don't give up til there is no time on the clock, uga should try that, maybe they would win more games.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jan 22, 2014)

Is it time to give this avatar back yet?


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jan 27, 2014)

Just checkin in.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 27, 2014)

wareagle5.0 said:


> Just checkin in.



Go NOLES!!


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 2, 2014)

This thing is starting to...itch


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Feb 3, 2014)

wareagle5.0 said:


> This thing is starting to...itch



 It'll leave a scar if you scratch it


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh boy, i guess im in violation of the terms of the bet but heres a post to show i havent totally fogot about it.


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 2, 2014)

Noles


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 2, 2014)

seth carter said:


> noles



wde


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 3, 2014)

Go Noles!!!


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Mar 14, 2014)

Ok heres another one.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 14, 2014)

wareagle5.0 said:


> Ok heres another one.



Man how long was your bet ??? Kinda like prison or grad degree from FSU

WDE


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 16, 2014)

Go Noles!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 16, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Man how long was your bet ???
> WDE



I thought it was for 2 months??? 

But hey, maybe he likes it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I thought it was for 2 months???
> 
> But hey, maybe he likes it.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Mar 17, 2014)

Geez, mabye i need to go back and read the terms of this bet?


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh man, that feels better.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 17, 2014)

wareagle5.0 said:


> Oh man, that feels better.



The 1st 2 weeks of next season is when it will really sting. 

At least you held up to your end of the bet.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yep i can feel the burn already.


----------

